# Eragon



## NiknudStunod (Dec 15, 2006)

I am not sure if this topic was made but I went to see this film today.  As a huge fan of the book I went in hopes of seeing it come to life on the screen.  I was sadly disappointed.  Now I did not expect everything to be the same, but to butcher it to the point that they did was just shameful.  Some of the most important characters to the story did not even make a appearance.  The characters that did make it in did not act as they should of.  Perhaps me being a fan of the book has made me biased so if anyone sees the movie that hasn't read the book respond to this because I am curious how you liked it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 15, 2006)

I read the book. People usually say the Book is better than the movie. In most if not every instance it holds true. But at least the movie is a good presentation adaptation of the story. 

This is where my opinion of Eragon begins to unfold. Eragon honestly does not do the fans any justice at all. Leaving the theatre I heard "KIDS" bash the film. This was dubbed the competition of such a film Harry Potter. It is not even close. The film did a horrid job representing some of the character in fear of not to confuse them to other characters from another movie of the same genre (LoTR). They made a bid to make the story entertaining. But it just falls short. If you read the book. You expectation should be lower than that of Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter adaptations.

I can see how some may have liked the film. But honestly most people who didn't even read the book told me. It felt like Star Wars without the cool cuddley wookie.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 15, 2006)

What turned me off from Eragon is who it was marketed for. It was marketed for kids my evidence of this is all the sneak peaks and promotions on cartoonnetwork. I got the feeling that they were gonna make this into a kiddie film like Narnia instead of a LotR epic.

I read both books actually read them twice and I cant bear to see the butchery this movie will do the book.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 15, 2006)

Black Swan said:


> What turned me off from Eragon is who it was marketed for. It was marketed for kids my evidence of this is all the sneak peaks and promotions on cartoonnetwork. I got the feeling that they were gonna make this into a kiddie film like Narnia instead of a LotR epic.
> 
> I read both books actually read them twice and I cant bear to see the butchery this movie will do the book.



Exactly. the book has some parts with kinda ghory things goin on and they would only help to build the atmosphere... unless they're cut off and then the movie would be a pile of shyte


----------



## Nico (Dec 15, 2006)

You could use this thread. 

This


----------



## Freed (Dec 15, 2006)

I just came back from seing the movie and I was disapointed as well. It was too butchered. I've read both books so I know what I'm saying...too many important things left out and a few useless ones added instead. Now, the movie was GOOD but it sucked at the same time. Basically, only those who haven't read the book will make it their "best movie ever!". Screw making it that way for freakin' kiddies, it should be more axed towards teenagers and older people. But well, my ranting doesn't matter to anyone. I still liked it, of course. It's just so-so.


----------



## Moses (Dec 17, 2006)

I just saw it today.
The picture was a little grainy, and the sound could've had better quality, but, all in all, it was pretty good.
A fine 3 star movie, one could say.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 17, 2006)

Me and the fam are going to see it today, regardless of the fact we've never read the books. Just odd curiosity. I think it was cool to see dragons with feathers(my sister, who's an amazing artist, makes dragon sculptures/art with a variety of designs like Eragon's dragons). So I'll probably have something to say about it soon.


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

The first and second book were awesome unfortunatley the movie really sucked I think they could of definatley put more into it + it was very rushed...


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 17, 2006)

I saw the movie opening night as well, and have read the book. The book was awesome, one of the best I've ever read, the movie was great. BY THEMSELVES. The movie was so far off from the book I bet the directer didn't even read the book. If the movie had followed the book, it would have been so amazing.

List of changes: (that I saw.)

1. Saphira didn't jump into the sky and magicly grow bigger
2. Eragon never met the butchers daughter or got meat from him
3. Saphira got mad and drug him off and they spent the night in the Spine.
4. When he got back to his house, it was totally torn down and his uncle was alive.
5. He never carried Garrow to the town in the snow, and his legs were never messed up.
6. He never spent those days in the inn recovering, thats where Garrow died.
(I'm gonna go to bigger ones now to save time)
7. The Elf was supposed to have Black hair and green eyes, and didn't
8. She was supposed to be alseep until they got to the varden.
9. The way Brom died was different, he was killed by the razac, not the Shade. 
10. Murtagh never got to saved them.
11. The never went through the desert.
12 They never even went to the City of teim(typo) and got the files on the oil they found.
13. They never found the seither oil.
14. The fortune teller was in a different city
15. Eragon and Saphira didn't drop rocks on the urgals on their way to the Varden
16. The ending fight the dragon battle didn't happen.
17. Murtagh was the one that shot the shade through the head, not eragon.

That was a quick list of complaints with a lot of typos.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 19, 2006)

I was a bit dissapointed in the pace and dialogue of "Eragon". I loved how Saphira looked and everything, but everything seemed so skooshed together and rushed. I couldn't help noticing vague connections to "Star Wars" throughout it(probably cuz I read a stupid review before seeing it). One of my favorite characters was that sexy one with black hair and clothes!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 19, 2006)

eragon sucked, nothing was the same except their names and the bacic plot. barly follows the book also the battle of Farthen Dur was like 10 minutes. barly any action. waste of money
i loved the book, hated the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

I am only watching this movie because it has dragons.

And no, I am not kidding.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 21, 2006)

after digesting this over the last few days I am probally not going to see any movies where I really loved the book.  I guess it just makes those that liked the book very biased.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 21, 2006)

Somethin tells me this movie will just end up being cheesy. But I will give it a look see, because it has dragons in it, and I love dragons.


----------



## Lord10 (Dec 21, 2006)

i didnt like how they skipped all the training eragon does with brom. in the movie he just gets those skills out of knowhere 

anyway i thought it was ok. they tried to rush too many parts


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2006)

I was so excited to see this, as I am a big fan of the books. But at the end of that movie I walked out wanting my money back. It was so butchered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2006)

I saw the running time for the movie; 1:39. WTF?


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 25, 2006)

Sean Connery just didn't sound the same as he used to...

I didn't like this movie.  They say LOTR fans don't like it, and vice versa.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 25, 2006)

Trivia: the guy who plays Eragon went to my school- the movie was rubbish serves him right


----------



## damnhot (Dec 27, 2006)

the books were good

but the movie ^^  sucked ass.........


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 28, 2006)

watched it and it was okay


----------



## Dango (Dec 28, 2006)

I was told to watch this movie by my cousin, she told me it was good.  The replies in this thread makes me think twice.


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 28, 2006)

Crap, should I wait for DVD?


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm sorry but the movie did not live up to what I thought it was. The book is way better. The movie seemed just a little kiddie to me, but who knows maybe it was just me. My friend didn't like it either, and she was the one to get me into the books. She hated it, and she nevers hates movies.


----------



## Abarai Renji (Dec 30, 2006)

the first book was a great read, the second was alright and the movie was terrible. Trying to follow in the footsteps of harrypotter and lotr and not being true to the book was what killed it in my mind


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 30, 2006)

So I take it we won't see the dead baby spike to the top of the piled dead people?


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is an example from the movie:

Eragon walks thorugh the mountains. He is a young farmboy. 
Suddenly a huge man jumps at him from 2 meters above an tries to split him in half with a giant sword. Eragons friend then takes up Eragons sword and murders the attacker with one blow (which makes the attacker silent and not screaming in pain, I did not see any blood either).

Eragon then looks up at his friend and smiles: "I owe you one."

My advice: I might have enjoyed this if I was 9 years old. This movie is childish, and I can tell it is a rape of the book without even reading it. I think I'll read the book instead though, since it looks to have potential. 
But this movie is not worth it unless you get in free.


----------



## Goom (Jan 7, 2007)

They probably saw how people didnt like Lotr  so long.  So the director wanted to shorten it.  But sadly he failed, i would rather watch a longer movie that is better then a short one that cuts out huge gaps in the storyline.



AshCrestedHeart said:


> So I take it we won't see the dead baby spike to the top of the piled dead people?



That whole part where the whole village is dead is cut out totally.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 7, 2007)

They raped it. Wtf with Saphira growing so fast? It seems liek they just pressed fast forward and skipped lots of things that actually make Eragon the good story that it really is.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 8, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> They raped it. Wtf with Saphira growing so fast? It seems liek they just pressed fast forward and skipped lots of things that actually make Eragon the good story that it really is.





WolfKiDD said:


> OMG yea! i when i saw it i was like, "wtf?"


I was more like LOL, hilarious scene!

Evil army invades the good guys' hideout, they show the fight between Durza and Eragon, and voila, evil army is suddenly defeated and somehow everyone is okay and cheering.  That's when I said "wtf".

I had some great laughs though.  That's how crappy this movie is.


----------



## Undomiel (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't read the book, but I usualy love fantasy films.  
This one I was bored from the beginning to the end! Really 5 mins of battle action, the rest was no good. 
And the end was boring too, no romance at all, no action at all and the relationship between Eragon and the dragon was not as deep as they said it was important to have her powers...  6 euros for this is a shame...


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 13, 2007)

I never read the first book, and I saw Eragon. For someone who has not read the books, its a pretty good movie. It gives of a Lord of the Rings feel and is an overall good movie. However, I read #2 , which had a synopsis of #1 in it, and I a now dissapinted with the movie. They left a lot out, including


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Eragon gets the large cut on his back, which influences the 2nd book greatly, and when they broke the Dwarves giant jewel, which it also greatly mentioned...




Overall, I think It was a good movie, but a disgrace to the book.


----------

